# And the war continues Rampage Ariel Helwani on Versus Post Fight show!!



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

http://youtu.be/b-4h8Awrevo :sarcastic01:


For those of you guys who didnt see the post fight interview this is what happen!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rampage needs to grow up. I sort of hope he just goes away after Bones is through with him.


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Rampage v Helwani "Fued" Continues*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-4h8Awrevo

I was watching the after show on versus and I saw who the three hosts were. I was praying to see Jackson come up and talk, I got my wish. I just think this whole thing is hilarious. There were more things said between the two but this youtube uploader didn't catch it I guess.


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)




----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

How can some people not realize that they're joking? You'd have to be dumb as shit not to pick that up.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Its a little funny during the backstage interviews etc. but trying to embarass the guy when he has a job to do on live TV is a prick thing to do.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

BigPont said:


> How can some people not realize that they're joking? You'd have to be dumb as shit not to pick that up.


Possibly. Jackson may be joking but Helwani clearly looks uncomfortable. Either way it's silly. And I don't recall ever seeing Jackson act professional so it's no surprise.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like Rampage, but this is kinda jerkish.

One thing is playing around with Ariel in his interviews for MMAFighting which is where this whole "beef/joke" started, it's an entirely different thing to do it on live TV, when Ariel is trying to be as professional as possible in front of the people who just watched the fights...

If you have beef with Ariel the reporter then leave it there, don't drag your dirty laundry onto TV, it makes none of you look good :/


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Its a little funny during the backstage interviews etc. but trying to embarass the guy when he has a job to do on live TV is a prick thing to do.


Yea, exactly! Rampage is being a huge dick to this guy after Ariel has asked him to "squash" it so many times. I guess the best thing for him to do is just avoid Rampage or keep to himself around him. I mean, what else can he do without getting humiliated? Rampage is the bully in this, but come on, there are times to stand up to a bully to show him you aren't scared, but when the bully is an MMA fighter, it's kinda hard to do. 

This is coming from a Rampage fan by the way! He is my favorite fighter but the man takes it too far with Ariel.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Already posted mate 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/92201-war-continues-rampage-ariel-helwani-versus-post-fight-show.html

EDIT:
Nevermind, threads have been merged now


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The only way for Helwani to squash this is to go on the Overeem horsemeat diet, move up to 205 and settle it in the cage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Never been that much of a fan of him, i just like his entrances and style etc. Makes it easier for me to root against him in his upcoming fight.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Seeing Rampage give Helwani a hard time on live television pissed me off so bad I turned the tv off. I used to like Rampage but after watching that I was ready to pop a blood vessel. Ariel is the man; he does a great job, works hard and is all around good for the sport. Rampage on the other hand can't form a complete sentence, has a prepubescent sense of humor and for some reason thinks he can act. 

Anyways, that's me venting a little bit but that really pissed me off. Sometimes 'Page is a good for a chuckle but the more I see of him the more it's obvious the guy never grew up.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh: I really think some of you are more upset about this than Ariel is. At least it's getting his name out there a little more.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm the first one to hate on Rampage, but they are playing in this one.

Look at Rampage and Ariel when Rampage asks Bonner to ask the question (the second time), both Rampage and Ariel are looking at each other smiling away. They are just playing.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

BigPont said:


> How can some people not realize that they're joking? You'd have to be dumb as shit not to pick that up.


He's being a troll, the joke got old ages ago. I'd say you have to be 'dumb as shit' to not see Rampage doesn't like the guy so takes every opportunity to punk him. Seriously, it's blatantly obvious.

It's just awkward watching a professional fighter bully a skinny reporter. Granted it's just words but Rampage is persisting, any joke that there was to be had is long gone.

If anyone thinks Ariel is enjoying it at any time then they are way off the ball, he's hating every minute of it.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Hiro said:


> He's being a troll, the joke got old ages ago. I'd say you have to be 'dumb as shit' to not see Rampage doesn't like the guy so takes every opportunity to punk him. Seriously, it's blatantly obvious.
> 
> It's just awkward watching a professional fighter bully a skinny reporter. Granted it's just words but Rampage is persisting, any joke that there was to be had is long gone.
> 
> If anyone thinks Ariel is enjoying it at any time then they are way off the ball, he's hating every minute of it.


If Ariel is as sensitive as you make him out to be, he should get out the entertainment business. I mean, as a guy who has the name Ariel, with that nose (no offense of course :laugh, he has probably developed some thick skin. He was practically laughing the whole time. I guess you could spin that as nervous laughter though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

BigPont said:


> :laugh: I really think some of you are more upset about this than Ariel is. At least it's getting his name out there a little more.


I know right? Some people are even calling Rampage a "bully" as if we're in High School or something. Ariel has yet to even show that this is bothering him. Sure he looks awkward when he's talking to Rampage but he's always been awkward. That's his normal self.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BigPont said:


> How can some people not realize that they're joking? You'd have to be dumb as shit not to pick that up.





BigPont said:


> :laugh: I really think some of you are more upset about this than Ariel is. At least it's getting his name out there a little more.


Clearly you havent seen it when Rampage nearly decks Ariel.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Clearly you havent seen it when Rampage nearly decks Ariel.


Not sure what you're talking about. I've seen the video of them before his Hammill fight where they talk about "squashing" it or whatever. I don't remember Rampage nearly decking him. Now he did give him a playful slap in an interview a few years back. I just don't understand how this can upset so many people. If Ariel gave any inkling of being upset or offended then it would be different, but he seems fine with playing the butt of the joke. I bet Howard Cosell really hated that Ali guy too.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

Rampage is just joking around like he usually does and Ariel is in on there little game. No need to get your shorts in a bunch.

I think Rampage seems a like a really funny and sympathetic guy and never seen him treat anyone bad who didn't deserve it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Some of you people are really pathetic HE CUT HIM OFF IM SO ANGRY ARRRG!!! Ariel is requesting interviews with him repeatedly he isn't the UFC inhouse interviewer he is working for outside companies. This isn't him getting bullied this is a running troll job on every person in this thread getting angry about it.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

There are a few times in a couple interviews where you can tell that Ariel really is uncomfortable. The problem is that Rampage is either
a) Trolling
b) Losing his mind

I tend to think that he's trolling as the reason that he gave to Ariel for being so mad is ridiculous. It very well could be staged but the fact that Ariel looked so obviously uncomfortable makes me wonder.

If he is losing his mind and really is that mad about Ariel asking him questions about "Queen Mo" then he needs to calm down. Maybe Ariel asks tough questions but to single one guy out for asking a question like that is silly.

I'm a fan of Rampage but not a fan of his antics in regards to this issue.​


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rampage - you're an idiot. stfu.

He just annoys me now ...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I've watched all the interviews since the initial incident, and I'm quite sure Rampage genuinely dislikes Ariel. Even if he is joking, it isn't funny and it's a dick move doing it on live television.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Meh, he'll be gone after September, then when he's left with broken bones, a bloody face and broken pride maybe he'll learn his lesson.


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

It was childish I agree but it wasnt the worst thing in the world. Rampage doesent like him, has a problem with him. Helwani is a big boy and delt with it professionaly. But he knew what he was getting into before the interview started. Rampage isnt gonna pretend for any body live tv or not. He didnt call him names or taunt him. He just refused to talk with him. I cant be mad at that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Eh...what are ya gonna do. JBJ by 4th round TKO...pure exhaustion on Rampage's part. JBJ can take down Rampage and keep em there dishing out a tremendous amount of damage. We'll see how much punishment Rampage can absorb. It'll be entertaining. My predictions. Rampage loses, Rashad loses, then Machida ???

JBJ needs to watch his pacing though and of course for the hooks, upper cuts, and power punches from Rampage.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

It's there for all to see that Rampage as this really aggressive character that likes a joke. The only problem arises when Helwani doesn't know when Rampage is kidding and when he isn't. Ariel must be intimidated when Rampage appears so bipolar, whether it be in jest or not. He's not Rampages friend so he doesn't know when to draw the line. Must be annoying, unless it really is a running gag between them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

why would this be a running gay joke especially on live tv, if it is a joke im not amused ill watch dave chappelle or chris rock or louis ck if i want comic relief. it seems ariel is unprofessional if he is going along with this cutting into time used talking about MMA with nonsense


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Can nobody see this is an inside joke between the two?

Watch 0:47 for proof when they mutually smile at each other making it pretty obvious.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I do think rampage is coming off as a jerk a little, yes they maybe joking around etc. But let Ariel do his job lol. But its all good Ariel is the king of interviewers for mma. This is the kind of stuff that makes him great.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

Nobody likes a bully. Rampage is a dick.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Come on, they're just playing. They're probably friends.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Its a little funny during the backstage interviews etc. but trying to embarass the guy when he has a job to do on live TV is a prick thing to do.


Pretty simple explanation for that, Rampage is a Prick... end of story.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*sigh*

I wish Ariel posted here... so he could tell half of you that you are being ridiculous taking this shit seriously.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Rampage comes off as a bully even if he is joking. I have a feeling Rampage will be more humble after Jon Jones _humbles_ him.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I wish Ariel posted here... so he could tell half of you that you are being ridiculous taking this shit seriously.


But its not funny so why continue to do it unless its actually real ?

What are they gaining from faking a feud ? very childish and not funny in the slightest.

Thats why i think its not a joke and because i think Ariel is slightly more intelligent than stooping to this behaviour.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Ariel gives off a negative vibe and rampage feels it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> But its not funny so why continue to do it unless its actually real ?
> 
> What are they gaining from faking a feud ? very childish and not funny in the slightest.
> 
> Thats why i think its not a joke and because i think Ariel is slightly more intelligent than stooping to this behaviour.


Comedy is subjective. I think its great chemistry between them to be honest.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Comedy is subjective. I think its great chemistry between them to be honest.


I personally enjoy the chemistry between Ariel and Arianny. :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rampage Jackson Calls Ariel Helwani an 'A**hole' on The MMA Hour


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

We have to watch a 15 minute video just to hear him say asshole?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Rampage Jackson Calls Ariel Helwani an 'A**hole' on The MMA Hour


Now will people stop saying it's all a big joke? Rampage straight up tells him in this interview that he doesn't like him, as if it wasn't obvious already.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL, I know the first vid is old, but anyone notice at the end Helwani whispering him being the heaviest at 175? :laugh:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Now will people stop saying it's all a big joke? Rampage straight up tells him in this interview that he doesn't like him, as if it wasn't obvious already.


He hates him so much he offered to come do his show in person if he wins the belt. He didn't like a question or two Ariel asked him but he is just ragging him about it(and was trying to troll him in some of the earlier interviews) he doesn't have actual malice towards him it is done for entertainment purposes.


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

I think it's funny. Rampage has a "problem" with Ariel because of the questions he asks. Some fighters and athletes in general don't realize that reporters have to ask penetrating questions. The banter and how uncomfortable things become for Ariel is hilarious.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Although theres still a little awkwardness, i cant help but feel that the hostility must have been largely quashed, else why would the producers sit them on the show together? that'd be a dumb move.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

osmium said:


> He hates him so much he offered to come do his show in person if he wins the belt. He didn't like a question or two Ariel asked him but he is just ragging him about it(and was trying to troll him in some of the earlier interviews) he doesn't have actual malice towards him it is done for entertainment purposes.


If you think Rampage is that calculated then... I dunno... I give up because clearly we are seeing different things here.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

It's clear Rampage had a problem with Ariel in the past when he was uncertain about who the dude even was. I imagine that the people claiming Rampage HATES the man haven't watched all their interviews and realised that Rampage is starting to like Ariel, if even just a little bit. He doesn't like those straight questions that interviewers have to ask, and Helwani's demeanour isn't Jackson's cup of tea, but they're improving


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gotta admire Rampage's determination to troll every MMA fan.


----------

